# Jobs and Sydney



## Krios (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi

So if I ll get an rsa - when should I expect to get a job? 
Is it real to get a job in retail if you are not indian?
Is it real to pass throw irish mafia and become a labourer?
How do those people in coles get their easy jobs and get paid 17 p/h while people like me work for 11p/h 40 hours per week as a kitchen hand? How to get the job of those guys who stand before the brackets at train station doing nothing? 
Is it real to get a job at least in mcdonalnds? I ve tried about 400 times - hungry jacks, kfc, pizza hut, tried all nsw - it rejects me.
Dafuq? Really, wtf.
And how all these backpackers find their jobs in a week with awful resumes written while smoking weed while I am keep doing it for monthes and no result?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Krios said:


> Hi
> 
> So if I ll get an rsa - when should I expect to get a job?
> Is it real to get a job in retail if you are not indian?
> ...


Your post is very racist and don't accept racism on this forum. Please ensure all future posts are not racist.

I live in QLD and majority of the people that work in retail are Australian students.

I have a friend whose husband is from Turkey and got a labourer job pretty easy.

If you are getting paid $11 per hour as a kitchenhand you are getting underpaid as a quick google search I determined that the award rate is roughly $15/16 per hour. You should be employer under a specific award and if you search the award it will tell you what the award rate. If you don't know how to do this let me know what award you are under and I will look for you. To me $11 an hour sounds like you are getting paid cash in hand (no tax being paid) is this correct?

How old are you?

Just that macca's etc all primary employ students. They do employ some adults but most of these adults have worked at macca's since they were in high school. A girl at work her daughter is 15 and her and her school friends all have jobs at macca's.

Unfortunately, some jobs come down to your age and experience. If you have professional experience alot of places will not give you an entry level job because they know you won't stay for long.

Backpackers can get easy jobs because places are only looking for someone short term. I remember when my husband was applying for jobs that there were jobs that specially asked for backpackers but they were short term.


----------



## Krios (Apr 13, 2015)

>Your post is very racist

You western people are crazy about racism and see it everywhere. Not all ofcourse, only 30+
I m telling about some national communities. Like Russians hire only Russians, Indians hire only Indians, Chinese only chinese.
Sorry to wake you up from a dream but life is racist and made people not even. Life is tough and unfair.
Kill or be killed. 
Some ethnoses are beautiful and sexy - like Celtics, Latinos, Slavic, Turks, etc.
Some males like Indians or pakistani - are not. Roughly - there are no races. Only people divided into groups by their appearance. And appearance is gained by the ancestors who were beautiful - successful in kind continuing and not - not successful. In the beginning we were the same and what we were doing is represented by our appearance through adaptation. And some races are estetic and others are not, end ot the topic.
I accept the reality and there is no need for other people to lie to them selves. You born in this body. That's what you will live with forever.


>I live in QLD and majority of the people that work in retail are Australian students.
Never saw here in NSW an aussie working in 7/11 or coles. Most of locals do not work at all - only hang out at bondi and go to uni. Or work as receptionists, waiters, promoters - any job for good looking people. Some work as labours as they think any other job is a timewaste cause paid is much lower.
>I have a friend whose husband is from Turkey and got a labourer job pretty easy.
That's good news

>If you are getting paid $11 per hour as a kitchenhand you are getting underpaid as a quick google search I determined that the award rate is roughly $15/16 per hour.

The reality is I can not dictate my own rules. If I don't like something or come to job without a huge smile - I am fired. And a huge amount of people will take my place even for 10 p/h. I ve just posted an add on gumtree offering my position for 10p/h - just for fun. I received around 15 calls and resumes. Some were begging for job, other were offering 9 p/h. 
>you are getting paid cash in hand (no tax being paid) is this correct?
Yep. Lower hospitality workers are not legally employed. It is not profitable for restaurants to pay them fair money. And people who go to work as a kitchen hands have no other choices and will agree on anything.

>Just that macca's etc all primary employ students. They do employ some adults but most of these adults have worked at macca's since they were in high school.
They only hire those successful kids who doesn't really need this job. They do not hire adults who starve and need it.

You know, society does not care bout me. Why should I not kill or steal and care bout it? I starve, I live in a net café - and no one gives a shit. 
"not my business" they say
If not their, then I have no resp for them either, we are enemies.
And will take from the, what ever I want. That's what I think.
I was raised by women and that made me too kind. While 90% of people kill and steal I do not do it and think I am the one who is bad. Slave mentality as it is.
I should either kill myself cause it is not possible to live on eath with such slave mentality or kill at least 100 people to become a person.
>Backpackers can get easy jobs because places are only looking for someone short term. I remember when my husband was applying for jobs that there were jobs that specially asked for backpackers but they were short term.

I am okay for any term. I do not seek for a permanent position as soon as If I can find new position easily. And I am not attached to any place in Australia, I can easily move from one state to another if there is a job.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Krios said:


> >Your post is very racist
> 
> You western people are crazy about racism and see it everywhere. Not all ofcourse, only 30+
> I m telling about some national communities. Like Russians hire only Russians, Indians hire only Indians, Chinese only chinese.
> ...


Why comes to Australia in the first place?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

People have a right to hire whoever they want, unfortunately you may not like it but that is life. The Australian Government only hires Australian Citizens ... does that make the government racist? No it doesn't. The same as it doesn't make people racist just for hiring their own culture. If you don't like it here, you are free to leave Australia no-one is keeping you here.

NSW is probably the most multicultural place in Australia. You will probably find someone from pretty much every country in the entire world there. It is nice to be able to experience that is one place and gives people the opportunity to learn about other cultures.

You do have a choice if you accept what they are paying you and legally they are suppose to be paying you the award rate. You can report the company to Fair Work Australia (for being underpaid) and the ATO (for not having tax withheld). The reality is that eventually they will get found out by either someone complaining to them for paying them incorrectly or not withholding taxes or the ATO will eventually catch up with them. If that happens you will also have to pay the ATO taxes you didn't pay.

The reason why pensioners aren't getting much from Centrelink is because employers aren't paying taxes and by the time most of the people on this forum retire there will be no Centrelink pension left for any of us if people continue to no pay taxes.

There is also the issue of super, I would imagine that these people aren't paying you super either which means you aren't earning any money towards your retirement currently. Why not look at different restaurants etc that pay legally?

The reason macca's hire teenagers and not adults is because it is cheaper for them to employ teenagers then those that are over 21 years old.

If you are an Australian Citizen or PR why not look at courses? I have heard that you can do a Certificate 3 in Aged Care for 12 weeks and you pay $50. Aged Care pays award rates and penalty rates.


----------



## Krios (Apr 13, 2015)

GBP said:


> Why comes to Australia in the first place?


Typical 13yo patriot.


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

I smell bullshit in your story Krios.

You're not entitled to a job, stop thinking that you're above others and deserve something. You're also full of wrongful assumptions and reek of arrogance. I wouldn't be surprised if your attitude is the root of your problems. I don't know which Coles you've been to but they are all full of multicultural workers.

Why do I smell bullshit you might think?
On your other thread you also kept asking about a loan to go to 'fkn college' and also mentioned you are an Australian citizen. You don't need a loan to study at tertiary level in Australia and if you didn't know that you're either severely misinformed or a good old internet forum troll.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Krios, would it be fair to assume that you may not have the qualifications and or experience those people have???

Invest your time in targeting a specific role that you are interested in and research what skill sets are required for the role.

You need to acknowledge and capitalise your strengths to subsequently improve your weaknesses. An appointment with a career advisor/counsellor might benefit you.

Hope that helps?! All the best.


----------



## piglet24 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi newbie here. We are planning to move to Sydney this August and was wondering if any of you guys have any idea on how the employment for engineering background is doing at the moment? Both me and my husband are civil engineers. Thanks for replying.


----------

